# Martial Artist, Sex Toy Designer, Arsonist...



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 29, 2011)

You can't make stuff like this up.  Well, he did, but I mean news stories...

http://newsok.com/man-arrested-in-o...e-claims-long-list-of-careers/article/3627341


> Man arrested in Oklahoma City laundry business fire claims long list of careers
> A man arrested after a fire at a laundry business told police he was a mixed martial artist and sex toy designer, among other things.
> 
> BY BRYAN DEAN bdean@opubco.com
> Published: November 28, 2011



...



> When police arrived, Ackerman said he wanted to be put in leg shackles for their safety because his feet were certified weapons in Nevada.
> 
> He also claimed to hold seven college degrees and said he worked as an architectural engineer, truck driver, mixed martial artist, traveling disc jockey, phlebotomist, stuntman and sex toy engineer.
> 
> Ackerman said he worked on the three most recent Spider-Man movies and used his engineering expertise to design the Green Goblin's hoverboard.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 29, 2011)

Come hang out in the ER for a while and you'll get used to stories like this.
Just last month, I met the Prince of Jupiter. He even had business cards...


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 29, 2011)

Some of these nuts make a lot of money though...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2067004/David-Icke-Why-America-falling-feet.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> Come hang out in the ER for a while and you'll get used to stories like this.
> Just last month, I met the Prince of Jupiter. He even had business cards...


Been there.

I meant a dead guy that drank tabasco sauce for moisture, a guy who was a policeman/Fireman/Med-student/Lumberjack, a guy who was a trained CIA killer who carried around hundreds of keys for protection, and Roger Hodgson, or was it Rick Davies, from the band Supertramp.... oh and I almost forgot one guy hiding from flying hamburgers


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 29, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Been there.
> 
> I meant a dead guy that drank tabasco sauce for moisture, a guy who was a policeman/Fireman/Med-student/Lumberjack, a guy who was a trained CIA killer who carried around hundreds of keys for protection, and Roger Hodgson, or was it Rick Davies, from the band Supertramp.... oh and I almost forgot one guy hiding from flying hamburgers



Forget the burger, everyone knows it's the pickle you have to worry about


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> Forget the burger, everyone knows it's the pickle you have to worry about



I was told, rather emphatically, that they were sitting on plates too.. so it was a flying hamburger on a plate flying.... hundreds of them....those heavy white plates you use to get in old diners.... I kid you not.


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 30, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I was told, rather emphatically, that they were sitting on plates too.. so it was a flying hamburger on a plate flying.... hundreds of them....those heavy white plates you use to get in old diners.... I kid you not.



Then he did have something to worry about, when I was a kid my mom did some waitress work and those old white diner plates are heavy.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 30, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I was told, rather emphatically, that they were sitting on plates too.. so it was a flying hamburger on a plate flying.... hundreds of them....those heavy white plates you use to get in old diners.... I kid you not.



So he believes in flying saucers, so what?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2011)

yak sao said:


> So he believes in flying saucers, so what?



Well if it were only the flying saucers that were chasinghim I would not have said a thing..... but they had hamburgers on them and thatis just weird&#8230;besides he did not say saucers&#8230; he said plates


----------



## Big Don (Nov 30, 2011)

> [h=1]Martial Artist, Sex Toy Designer, Arsonist...[/h]


Come on Mattocks, this is not the place for your resume...


----------

